# GTO Dual Gauge Cluster Surround



## Aussie346 (Mar 29, 2013)

Greetings from Australia

I saw that you guys in the states run a dual gauge instrument cluster, OMG i want one for my ute so bad.

We have the centre console pods from factory and im looking for that wow factor in my ute

Do they still make these type of clusters ??

Cheers


----------

